# Peugeot Announces End of LMP Program, Effective Immediately



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Well the outlook for this season just got both better and worse. here's the official press release from this morning.



> After 14 victories in the last 16 races, including a double at the Le Mans 24 Hours 2009 as part of the ILMC championship won by Peugeot two years running, in 2010 and 2011, the Brand has decided to close its 2012 endurance programme and will not be taking part in the next Le Mans 24 Hours.
> 
> This decision has been taken against the backdrop of the challenging economic environment in Europe coupled with a particularly busy year for the Brand in terms of new vehicle launches. In this context, Peugeot prefers to concentrate its 2012 resources on its commercial performance and, in particular, ensuring the successful launches of the 208, 3008 HYbrid4, 508 RXH, 508 HYbrid4 and 4008 which will take forward the Brand's strategy of moving upmarket and extending its global presence.
> 
> In keeping with its social responsibility obligations and as part of the GPEC (forward management of jobs and skills) agreement signed by 5 trade unions, all of the employees concerned will be offered redeployment solutions within the Group thanks to a special system set up to oversee and lead occupational training/retraining as well as internal mobility.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

And now official word from the ACO.



> The Automobile Club de l’Ouest has noted Automobiles Peugeot’s decision to shut down its endurance racing programme. As creator and organizer of the Le Mans 24 Hours and promoter of the FIA World Endurance Championship, the ACO deeply regrets this decision.
> 
> Peugeot has officially announced that it is stopping its race programme after five years competing in the Le Mans 24 Hours, crowned with victory in 2009, and two Intercontinental Le Mans Cup titles.
> 
> ...


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

Too bad to see Peugeot pull out ! It's a shame that they do not intend to at least participate to the 2012 Le Mans race...


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

wow this is sudden and unexpected. Who will compete against Audi now?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

ProjectA3 said:


> wow this is sudden and unexpected. Who will compete against Audi now?


Toyota will likely mount the strongest competition.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Toyota will likely mount the strongest competition.


So who will compete against Audi now? 

"Not surprisingly, the weak economy has also hurt the car market. New car registrations across Europe fell 1.4% last year, 5.8% in December alone. *The drop in Peugeot’s home market of France wasn’t as bad, but it was still a drop* while sales in Germany rose over 8%.

Peugeot Sport parent PSA Peugeot Citroen itself experienced a home market sales decline of 8.8%, though sales in emerging markets helped maintain a paper thin net gain for the company worldwide. This lagging demand reportedly caused the company to lay off some 6,000 workers. In contrast, Audi finished the year on a record-breaking pace, with growth in key markets like China and the U.S. where sales are expected to be stronger in 2012."

I do not understand how can manufacturers are so oblivious to what there products are doing in the market place. Peugeot should have seen this coming 15 years ago! When was the last time the VAG group had a decline in sales? IMHO the worst thing Peugeot ever did was pull out of the North American market. Not surprising to see this though , considering the garbage they have been putting on the roads for over a decade. 407 , 307 & 207 are riddled with electrical gremlins and the plastic crap in the engine bay wouldnt last 2 summers without breaking at every point.


----------

